# Kitty attempts to poison the dog!



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I laughed at your cat story. Hopefully it all ends well. I, too, have a cat that has been trying to get rid of the dog since I got him. The cat, Tommy bats his balls out into the family room and Jonah has swallowed one so far. He threw it up 2 weeks later in the middle of the night. The remaining 3 cat balls have been placed by the dog's food or water bowls and any variety of places where the dog is allowed. I am constantly crawling around on the floor looking for those cat balls. By the way, the cat has to get his cat balls over an 18" baby gate to strategically place them for the dog.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

^ In protest to my parents rescuing Bea last year, Ali did not set one foot downstairs for about 6+ months. My mom had to move her litter box upstairs because she would NOT come down...for anything. So, she has decided to come and join the rest of the family in the last few months. Maybe it was all so she can kill the dog with pills!!!

I can't believe your cat can move the balls over the gate! LOL! That is ambitious!!


----------



## 2DogsN3Cats (May 25, 2010)

Happy said:


> I laughed at your cat story. Hopefully it all ends well. I, too, have a cat that has been trying to get rid of the dog since I got him. The cat, Tommy bats his balls out into the family room and Jonah has swallowed one so far. He threw it up 2 weeks later in the middle of the night. The remaining 3 cat balls have been placed by the dog's food or water bowls and any variety of places where the dog is allowed. I am constantly crawling around on the floor looking for those cat balls. By the way, the cat has to get his cat balls over an 18" baby gate to strategically place them for the dog.


 

I had to laugh at this my jungle cat GiGi does that too. The cats bedroom is gated off and is a strict no dogs allowed policy for their safety as well as the cats. GiGi is constantly getting her toys out and carrying them around the house looking for the dog and then dropping them at his feet. As soon as he picks it up tho she thinks its playtime and jumps on his back..Must be her way of retaliation for all the ankle nips she gets.


----------

